# 2 accounts from the same IP.



## Aaron Little (Oct 10, 2004)

My girlfriend just joined the forum.  Her account is awaiting activation.  I just want to post to explain why there were two accounts from the same ip.

Thanks


----------



## Lisa (Oct 10, 2004)

Aaron,

I don't think that will be a problem... my daughter has an account here as well and we share a computer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2004)

No worries


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

